# best diy subs to use



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i am after buying 4 do it yourself subs that are incredibly cheap to build that can compete with the very best subs currently in the market for sound quality with the very lowest frequecy bass extension and sounds top notch i want it for bone crunching teeth rattling gut wrenching make you jump out of your seat and give you goose bumps for all out gun blazing action movies scifi and horror movies and i want it sound incredibly good with music

i want the best diy subs that will work the best with
a marants 7010 amp and a emotiva xpa3 gen3 amp using rbh impressions speakers comprising of 4 r55ti front and rear speakers r56ci centre speaker 2 r5bi as extra rear speakers 4 mc-815 in ceiling speakers to make it 11.4 i will connect front and centre speaker to the emotiva and the rest to the marants using blue jeans speaker cables and a oppo 205 4k player thanks


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Define "incredibly cheap" numerically, if you don't mind... that will give us an idea of where to start making suggestions.


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

DqMcClain said:


> Define "incredibly cheap" numerically, if you don't mind... that will give us an idea of where to start making suggestions.


$500 each sub


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Dayton Ultimax 15" Driver/Cabinet combo runs ~$300 (I don't know about shipping to UK). If your budget is ~$1000, that leaves you with $400 for a power amp... which would be enough for a Behringer iNUKE-6000, which claims to deliver 3100w to 4ohms x 2 channels. 

You'd have a nominal f3 ~35Hz with the 3ft^3 box loaded with the Ultimax UM15-22. 

Can you do better? Yes... but probably not for that price.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

4 subs is getting into the hard to EQ with your room / territory - even with the 7010 Marantz - I do alot of installs and here is my 2 cents worth based on your budget and description of what you want to do ... IF you want some SERIOUS low end total with misc about $3500

(4) STEREO INTEGRITY HST-18 MKII $700 (approx) 
http://stereointegrity.com/product/ht18-v2-subwoofer/

(4) Denovo Audio Knock-Down MDF 4.0 cu. ft. Sub-woofer Cabinet $752 (the blank baffle will require you to cut out for the sub)
https://www.parts-express.com/denovo-audio-knock-down-mdf-40-cu-ft-subwoofer-cabinet-with-blank-baffle--300-7088

(2) Behringer NU6000DSP iNUKE $800
https://www.parts-express.com/behringer-nu6000dsp-inuke-6000w-lightweight-power-amplifier-with-dsp--248-6710

Additionally I would highly recommend a MINI DSP 2x4HD to get your subs EQed like a pro - the Marantz simply wont do it.... (with calibration mic) $280
https://www.minidsp.com/products/minidsp-in-a-box/minidsp-2x4-hd

Based on what your asking for - your not going to get anything close to house shacking bass for $2000 - my recommendation could also be done in halves like 1 amp 2subs now - 1 amp 2 subs later


----------

